# New house, old Sierra stove. Any input?



## Crashsector (Oct 19, 2011)

We moved in to this house in July and are excited to put this Sierra stove to good use.







This is my first winter with wood heat, I've only had experience with pellets until now. Any input/tips on this particular stove?

As others have found there is little or no info online since the original Sierra company went out of business around 1993.

My biggest question is regarding the vents on the front of the doors. There is no damper control so what is the ideal way to use the vents on the front?

I've only lit one fire as a test and it was with pretty wet wood so it wasn't much of an indicator to the stoves performance.

Thanks for any help!

--Andy


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2011)

First thing, get the driest wood you can for burning. 

Did you read this thread from last week?

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/80611/


----------



## fossil (Oct 19, 2011)

Thorough inspection/cleaning (if necessary) by a professional chimney sweep.  If you don't have really dry (seasoned) firewood, then wait to burn until you do.  Hang around here on these forums, read to your heart's content, figure out the search function, ask every conceivable question.  Rick


----------



## Crashsector (Oct 20, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> First thing, get the driest wood you can for burning.
> 
> Did you read this thread from last week?
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/80611/



Thanks for the heads up. I saw that thread shortly after posting this one. I guess I was looking more for information regarding using the front air vents versus a traditional chimney damper.

About half the wood I have is in the 10-15% range, so that should get us pretty far. We'll end up buying a cord or two in a few weeks I'm sure.

Looking forward to learning. Thanks guys!

--Andy


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 20, 2011)

Crash- as you can see I have the same stove.  Looks like some Sierra sales guy did good job back in the day... I live up in Havre de Grace.

Aside from what I've learned here, I can tell you that the Sierra HATES wet wood and needs frequent cleanout.


----------

